# Noise after replacing bushings!!!!!



## ARLS2GTO (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok......... This my first post and i'm new to the gto world but i've had my share of f bodies. So i replaced the subframe bushings and the rear cradle bushing with energy replacements. When i got done i drove around the shop a lil bit and up n down the road. Didn't hear any noise so it was all good. Got on the interstate and took off in 3rd doin 60. Ran up to about 140 and let off. No noises or nothin... Felt good! Come to my first corner and the damn thing is makin that clunk noise now. Any ideas on this would b greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Replacing those bushings will transmit more noise and vibration from the drivetrain. What are the conditions of the clunk? Is it a clunk when taking off? Or is it a series of clunks on turns? Is it coming from the rear?


----------



## ARLS2GTO (Sep 25, 2012)

Series of clunks in turns and its coming from the rear.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

When I had a series of clunks when marking sharp slow turns or when backing up, it was caused by the diff and was resolved by changing the gear oil. Torco ftw.


----------



## ARLS2GTO (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea thats the next step. Gonna do it tomoro. I hope it fixes it cuz damn its annoying!!


----------



## ARLS2GTO (Sep 25, 2012)

Found the problem... Tranny mount had damn near fell out. Bolts were almost completely backed out. 

Another question...... With a 1 piece driveshaft, is there a noticeable power diff?


----------

